# coconut milk



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone use this to bulk up the cals?

I've bought some coconut milk from tesco..

Unsure if i should be buying pure coconut milk?

What do you guys use..

many

thanks


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

you can buy dessicated coconut pretty cheaply

coconut milk is basically the white stuff inside the shell mixed with the coconut water


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Im drinking it to up fats in my diet, cant stand the stuff.

I get blue dragon coconut milk. Not coconut milk light which is like the second press, less oils, more water.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what about putting it in a nice thai curry or stir fry?

not sure how good it is though as the fats are mostly saturates though


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a recipe in the recipes section for choc coconut pudding using coconut milk, its lovely :thumb:

SD


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

make up a chocolate whey shake with it..... yum


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

a lil info:

Benefits of Coconut Milk:

Coconut is a "functional food," and defined as a food that provides a health benefit over and beyond the basic nutrients.

It contains lauric acid, a nutrient food that found in mother's milk.

It has lots of vitamins, potassium and chloride so; it can prove a beneficial drink for sports person as they lost many nutrients in the form of sweat.

The milk is rich in electrolytes that help you to stay hydrated.

It destroys the lipid membrane of such enveloped viruses as HIV, measles

Calories-552

Dietary fiber-5.3g

Saturated fat-50.7g

Polyunsaturated fat-0.6g

Monounsaturated fat-2.4g

Cholesterol-0mg

Sodium-36mg

Sugars-8.0g

Protein-5.5g

Vitamin A-0%

Calcium-4%

Iron-22%

Vitamin C-11%


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

a lil info:

Benefits of Coconut Milk:

Coconut is a "functional food," and defined as a food that provides a health benefit over and beyond the basic nutrients.

It contains lauric acid, a nutrient food that found in mother's milk.

It has lots of vitamins, potassium and chloride so; it can prove a beneficial drink for sports person as they lost many nutrients in the form of sweat.

The milk is rich in electrolytes that help you to stay hydrated.

It destroys the lipid membrane of such enveloped viruses as HIV, measles

Calories-552

Dietary fiber-5.3g

Saturated fat-50.7g

Polyunsaturated fat-0.6g

Monounsaturated fat-2.4g

Cholesterol-0mg

Sodium-36mg

Sugars-8.0g

Protein-5.5g

Vitamin A-0%

Calcium-4%

Iron-22%

Vitamin C-11%


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Evidently now I stutter as well...


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

cheers all,

thanks

max


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm, I've been looking for an extra 500 cals to fit into my diet, thanks!


----------

